# How Did You Come By Your User Name?



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 17, 2021)

Mine: I was writing a novel called 'The Black Shepherd'. The protagonist had a sword called Azmacna, so, on another forum I called myself 'Azmacna' as you do. ... I contributed a lot to that forum (Writersbeat) and eventually got a half decent reputation for giving good advise. A good friend of mine called 'Queeny' coined the term 'The Mighty Az' and here I am.

Just for fun, here's the opening to that novel. DON'T JUDGE! lol

The day began like every other: with the weary thought of breathing. Drogue longed for the sweet, soft sheets of eternity; the forever nothingness. Death would be his ultimate prize, the end of a journey spent offering others such sanctuary. 

Sorrow was the cape he wore, adorned by the souls of those he had slain, each black jewel a remnant of the dead. Sorrow shivered. Its jewels blinked. From time to time, when light permitted, faces would appear in supplication, screaming at the world in torment before receding back into their tiny, circular cells. By his side, the very thing that woke him, the very thing that made him long for eternal sleep, his sword, Azmacna. His fingers crept to the hilt, curled about its leather like a lover, while his eyes—the colour of oil—ran with the intrusion of day.


----------



## indianroads (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm a long time biker (motorcycle rider), I rode Harley's for decades - but my first ride on a bike was when I was two weeks old, squeezed between my parents on their Indian Chief. I always liked the art deco styling, but Indian went out of business back in the 1950's. When they started up again in the late 90's I had to have one, and have ridden them ever since.

I used to have a blog with stories about my riding adventures - which was called... can you guess? Indian Roads. My author URL still carries that name.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 17, 2021)

Tiamat is an ancient Babylonian goddess of primordial chaos. When her offspring murder her mate, she transforms herself into a dragon and goes to war with them. 

Granted, I'm not so narcissistic as to think myself a goddess, and I wouldn't exactly call myself particularly chaotic, either. Mostly, I think dragons are super cool and I adore mythology.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 17, 2021)

Found it on the floor when I was decluttering the back bedroom.


----------



## EternalGreen (Jan 17, 2021)

I like pine trees, and "evergreen" was already taken.

Also, anything with the word "eternal" is cool.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 17, 2021)

I was fourteen years old and had just finished reading _Eclipse of the Sun_ by Michael O'Brien. In it, a priest rescues a boy named Arrow from a cult, baptizes him Aaron, but tells him that his secret name before the throne of God can be 'Arrow-In-The-Bow-Of-The-Lord.' I was (still am) obsessed with the idea of secret names, and loved (still love) the idea of being God's weapon that he directs where he chooses. Sometimes I regret it because it's so idiotically long, but then I remember: I was fourteen. It could have been much, much worse.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2021)

My given name was Oliver, my family name Buckle, but on my first day at school when I met Jack he straightaway called me Olly, and that I have been ever since except to officialdom. I considered an assumed name, but then thought 'No, I don't mind being famous, I can handle that', unfortunately ...


----------



## Taylor (Jan 17, 2021)

Nothing too original, I have always liked the name Taylor.  I was surprised to see it was not taken.   Probably because it is so mundane, nobody else thought of it.


----------



## MistWolf (Jan 18, 2021)

Never mind


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 18, 2021)

I have always used different nicknames online.


I chose this one, because I am a person who speaks little.
It seemed suitable.


----------



## Earp (Jan 18, 2021)

I wanted something short and easy to type in case someone wanted to refer to me, and I'm a fan of the American Old West.


----------



## Tettsuo (Jan 18, 2021)

My avatar image is of the character Tetsuo from the manga Akira. I'm a big fan of the manga series and loved the character for its complexity, despite him being the main antagonist.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 18, 2021)

First name, Terry, Last name, Durbin. Not shy about it.


----------



## VRanger (Jan 18, 2021)

I am variously "vranger" and "vetteranger" around the internet.

It started as "vetteranger" combining my favorite car with my favorite branch of the Armed Forces. In the early internet days (actually before that, with Prodigy and AOL), a friend and golf partner was a former Army Ranger, with some incredible stories of incidents in his service. Today I have a friend who is almost like a brother who is a former SEAL, but it's too late to change. ;-)

Over the years, evidently some other people must have decided they liked "vetteranger", because when signing up a new account I'd be informed it was already taken. But the short form never is, so I often just use it without checking the long form first.


----------



## Lumiiberry (Jan 18, 2021)

The word "lumi" in Finnish means "snow." I've always loved snow and wintertime, and I also have Scandinavian genes (my grandmother's parents were Swedish immigrants), so I thought it fit.

Plus, Lumiiberry is my username for Among Us, so yeah layful:


----------



## Snowybear (Jan 19, 2021)

I have always loved Polarbears, and back in 1997 when I decided to get a domain name with polarbear in it.  Unfortunately for me all nice Polarbear names were taken, so I chose Snowybear instead.  Using as an avatar as well as a domain name keeps things consistent and means I don't have to think to much either.


----------



## PiP (Jan 19, 2021)

My original username was 'PigletinPortugal' chosen because I love piglets and I live in Portugal. I have always been referred to as PiP on WF, so the then owner changed my username and made it official. ig2:


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 19, 2021)

PiP said:


> My original username was 'PigletinPortugal' chosen because I love piglets and I live in Portugal. I have always been referred to as PiP on WF, so the then owner changed my username and made it official. ig2:



A welcome change no doubt.

But 'Pigletin' is a wonderful name for a character in a children's story.


----------



## PiP (Jan 19, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> But 'Pigletin' is a wonderful name for a character in a children's story.



*laughing* I will bear that in mind!


----------



## Matchu (Jan 19, 2021)

My name in Dutch...from a time when life was Dutch...and good...and when I was little and could speak Dutch.  And now I can only count to ten in perfect Dutch and say 'shit' and 'sausages' in Dutch.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm Brandon and I write stories.

I'm not very creative, as you can see.


----------



## Darren White (Jan 20, 2021)

Matchu said:


> My name in Dutch...from a time when life was Dutch...and good...and when I was little and could speak Dutch.  And now I can only count to ten in perfect Dutch and say 'shit' and 'sausages' in Dutch.



This is almost a poem 
And by the way, sausages is a far better word than worst...


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 20, 2021)

Matchu said:


> My name in Dutch...from a time when life was Dutch...and good...and when I was little and could speak Dutch.  And now I can only count to ten in perfect Dutch and say 'shit' and 'sausages' in Dutch.



[video=youtube;nVhcuA62rwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVhcuA62rwU&amp;ab_channel=EnglandBoxing[/video]


----------



## nighthighway (Jan 31, 2021)

Nothing too deep or original, but I always liked the atmosphere of the highway at night. So thus.


----------



## BabesJJ (Jan 31, 2021)

This is a very cool question. I am using this aunt who died of brain cancer at 23. It is her middle name. She died when I was 5 years old but I loved her very much. I am kinda trying it out as my writers name. I googled Louise Voillemin and there was no internet blather attached to it so I thought I would use it. My husband suggested the name VIolette which i think is a very hip name. But I liked Louise because it was a bit boring almost. We tried out various names with Cowboy like Violette Cowboy. But it made me sound like an exotic dancer. We have a Corgi whom we love and his name is Cowboy. I am thinking of a book of poetry of called "My Sister is in Prison". or a detective series on inglorious death. I have started a novel about an over weight man who is an ice fisherman and wears a hat with ear flaps and saw a mermaid as a child who he searched for the rest of his life.


----------



## druid12000 (Jan 31, 2021)

Many years ago, I read Morgan Llywelyn's awesome historical fiction novel _Druids_ and wanted to incorporate the word in an online name. I tried many variations on several sites and all were taken (apparently druids were VERY popular), so I got pissed off and put druid12000...there take that you bastards! And they did. And here I am


----------



## JBF (Feb 1, 2021)

Initials of a pen name.  Which I misspelled when I registered here (correct letters, wrong order).  

I just kind of rolled with it.


----------



## BabesJJ (Feb 1, 2021)

JBF said:


> Initials of a pen name.  Which I misspelled when I registered here (correct letters, wrong order).
> 
> I just kind of rolled with it.


----------



## BabesJJ (Feb 1, 2021)

I later realized I am the walking uncool as usual. I mistook Pen Name for user name. And I thought of it later. So if I could pick a cooler user name on this site. I would take the name of one of my first childhood pets named Babes and a street I grew up on as a child. Hwy JJ. or just double J for short for JJ. So my hypothetically missed chance user name would be Babes JJ.


----------



## Fatguy (Feb 9, 2021)

A nickname a girlfriend gave me.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Feb 9, 2021)

Ralph Rotten is my real name.


----------



## ehbowen (Feb 10, 2021)

It's my name. A contraction of my real name, Eric H. Bowen. I made the considered decision back during the days of CompuServe and VICmodems that I would not conceal my identity online. With very limited exceptions (mostly for sites which require in their Terms Of Service that you NOT use your real identity), I never have. Yes, I understand that there are very real risks to this decision; I accept the risks.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 10, 2021)

The words came from one of my special ed students 
several years ago. Every morning he’d get on the bus
and proclaim the day. If it was Monday morning, he’d 
announce, happy Tuesday Eve! He was right, it was
Tuesday eve. For a while I wondered what was his 
inspiration, my very brilliant deduction, deduced
Christmas of course....the meaning of ’eve’ had clicked 
for him.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 10, 2021)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Ralph Rotten is my real name.



Really? Were your parents Sex Pistols fans?


----------



## Hewlett (Feb 26, 2021)

I looked over at a Hewlett-Packard box that was a few feet away from me and thought Hew was the better sounding option. 


I had the movie Hiding Out (1987) in mind starring (John Cryer). He's a stockbroker on the run from the mob, so he ends up hiding out at his cousin's house, and even enrolling in highschool. When asked by the school secretary what his name was: he spotted a Maxwell House coffee can nearby and went with Maxwell Hauser.


----------



## indianroads (Feb 26, 2021)

Tiamat said:


> Tiamat is an ancient Babylonian goddess of primordial chaos. When her offspring murder her mate, she transforms herself into a dragon and goes to war with them.
> 
> Granted, I'm not so narcissistic as to think myself a goddess, and I wouldn't exactly call myself particularly chaotic, either. Mostly, I think dragons are super cool and I adore mythology.


Interesting... the FMC in my current novel is named Eris, the Greek goddess of chaos.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Feb 27, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> Really? Was your parents Sex Pistols fans?



LoL.


----------



## John C. Denton (Mar 3, 2021)

It was either my real name or Ophiuchus.

I picked my real name because I figured if I'm going to be a published author, my name will be on the cover of my books anyway. There will probably even be a little bio in the back leaf about me. So why not use my real name here?

As for Ophiuchus, that's my favourite of the characters I've invented. He's an insane AI named after the Greek god, also called "the Serpent Bearer."


----------



## Deleted member 65533 (Mar 3, 2021)

It's really cool reading your choices, it was a lovely read!

I'm The Takeaway Junkie because I work in a Takeaway, a small family owned shop in England. This is also the title of the first book i'm working on. I have always felt people view Chinese people in a takeaway with great stigma and a part of me writes to join this fabulous craft of creating, self deprecating, discipline and release, showing others stories locked inside and that perceptions should change. 

Never judge a book by its cover, never judge a person behind the counter. There are many talented people hidden away cooking food, people left behind.

Takeaway Junkie


----------



## Twisted Head (Mar 7, 2021)

Some days my brain is my friend, other days it's my enemy.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't have a user name. I couldn't figure out why I'd get or want one. But now I wonder what I'm missing my not using a user name.


----------



## SueC (Mar 7, 2021)

My real name is Susan. My friends call me Sue. My last name begins with a C. Seemed like a natural to me, as I'm not creative enough to come up with a user name that's me, but not me.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm wanted by the Fuzz on three continents and two eras. 

Bazz is the real world nick name. Cargo cos I'm a cult.


----------



## Crooked Bird (Mar 10, 2021)

Mine doesn't have a big story, but in my fanciful days in college I identified myself with a swallow because it flies both high and low, and I love highfalutin intellectual abstractions and getting my hands in the dirt and couldn't really do without either. I called myself SwallowFeather initially on other forums because Swallow tended to be already taken and/or to sound too much like it's about eating, but I started to think it sounded cutesy. In _The Poisonwood Bible_ one of the characters, who has a disability and an unusual way of thinking, learns the local word for swallow in the corner of Africa she's in and it translates to something along the lines of crooked bird. I liked that--it sounded cooler and added another level of meaning. I rarely fly straight.


----------



## Deleted member 65569 (Mar 12, 2021)

A friend advice.


----------

